
Coding and Contract Drafting Overlaps: Defined Terms and Variables - lawtomated
https://lawtomated.com/law-coding-variables-and-defined-terms/
======
lawtomated
TLDR: simple overview of one (of many) overlaps between coding and contract
drafting concepts, illustrated by the similarities between defined terms
(contracts) and variables (code). First part of an on-going series looking at
the similarities & differences between code and contracts and how lawyers and
computer scientists might mesh prose to code whilst maintaining legally valid
and enforceable contracts.

Note: aimed at both coders and lawyers, so naturally high level in each domain
to make it accessible :)

